# ne rien réussir à + infinitif



## Laurent2018

constantlyconfused said:
			
		

> _Aux affaires en 2013, [le syndicat] n’a rien réussi à enrayer pour les générations futures, au contraire_.



Constantly: "n'a rien réussi à enrayer" ce n'est pas français.
Par contre: n'a *en* rien réussi...OK.

*Note des modérateurs :* Ce commentaire ayant généré une discussion hors sujet dans un autre fil, mais la discussion étant néanmoins intéressante, elle a été déplacée ici dans un nouveau fil.


----------



## Itisi

*Laurent*, 'rien' est l'objet de 'enrayer'.  Si on a 'en rien', il n'y a plus de sujet.  Or 'enrayer' est transitif, donc, 'en rien' ne va pas...Je ne vois pas où est le problème avec 'rien réussi à enrayer'...


----------



## Laurent2018

"rien" est le COD de enrayer: or on enraye _quelque chose_, pas "rien" .
Il suffirait d'écrire: "n'a pas réussi à enrayer quoi que ce soit..."
Si on veut conserver "rien" alors "en rien" est correct.

Edit: ce n'est pas la bonne explication, puisqu'on dit bien "n'a rien empêché"

Le problème vient de "n'a rien réussi" qui est correct si on s'arrête là.
Mais "rien réussi à..." n'est pas correct.
A la limite, on pourrait dire "n'a rien réussi *en* essayant d'enrayer...


----------



## Itisi

A tort ou à raison, cette phrase ne me choque pas...


----------



## jekoh

La tournure _rien réussi à + infinitif_ n'est peut-être pas des plus élégantes, mais n'est pas incorrecte pour autant.


----------



## Itisi

On dirait pourtant 'n'a rien réussi à faire'... Alors, où est le problème ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Donc vous diriez: je n'ai rien réussi à faire aujourd'hui?
Navré, mais ce n'est pas français!
A mon avis, réussir à-ne pas réussir à, est une expression qui doit s'utiliser telle quelle, avec un COD qui suit, mais pas qui précède.
D'où: je n'ai _rien_ réussi aujourd'hui --est correct.
Je cherche à définir mon malaise face à cette tournure que je critique, mais ce n'est pas facile.


----------



## Chimel

Laurent2018 said:


> Donc vous diriez: je n'ai rien réussi à faire aujourd'hui?
> Navré, mais ce n'est pas français!


Oui, je le dirais, et à mon avis c'est tout à fait français.


----------



## JClaudeK

Laurent2018 said:


> Donc vous diriez: je n'ai rien réussi à faire aujourd'hui?
> Navré, mais ce n'est pas français!


Non, je ne le dirais pas. Je partage l'avis de Laurent.


Laurent2018 said:


> "n'a rien réussi à enrayer" ce n'est pas français.


+ 1

cf.:


> *b)* *Qqn réussit à* + inf. Parvenir à faire (quelque chose de positif). _Réussir à vendre qqc._


La négation de cette tournure doit être "Qqn ne réussit pas à"


Laurent2018 said:


> Il suffirait d'écrire: "n'a pas réussi à enrayer quoi que ce soit..."


----------



## ancenis

je rejoins Laurent2018 et JClaudeK à propos de l'incorrection de cette phrase.
Le problème vient de ce pronom "rien" qui constitue à la fois (avec "ne") une négation de "réussir" dont il est le COD, tout en étant aussi aussi le COD de "enrayer" sans négation. C'est trop demander à ce petit rien. Il faut choisir.
La preuve en est que, en l'état, le passage à l'affirmatif pour dire l'inverse est impossible:
_Le syndicat a réussi quelque chose à enrayer_
alors que: _Le syndicat a réussi à enrayer quelque chose._
est valide.
Comme le sens exige selon moi que "rien" ne soit COD que de "enrayer", et qu'on ne peut dans ce cas le conserver qu'au prix d'une formulation alambiquée  comme par exemple:
_Le syndicat n'a pas  réussi à n'enrayer rien pour les générations futures._
Il aurait mieux valu s'en passer et adopter la solution proposée par Laurent2018: _Le syndicat n'a pas réussi à enrayer quoi que ce soit._


----------



## Chimel

ancenis said:


> je rejoins Laurent2018 et JClaudeK à propos de l'incorrection de cette phrase.
> Le problème vient de ce pronom "rien" qui constitue à la fois (avec "ne") une négation de "réussir" dont il est le COD, tout en étant aussi aussi le COD de "enrayer" sans négation. C'est trop demander à ce petit rien. Il faut choisir.



Et donc, Laurent, JClaudeK et Ancenis, vous ne diriez pas non plus "Je n'ai rien pu/voulu faire"?

La seule différence selon moi est que _pouvoir_ et _vouloir_ ne se construisent pas avec la préposition _à_, contrairement à _réussir_. Sinon, on pourrait tenir le même raisonnement ("rien" constitue à la fois une négation de "pouvoir" dont il est le COD, tout en étant aussi le COD de "faire"...).

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce que vous reprochez à une tournure telle que "Je n'ai rien réussi à faire".


----------



## ancenis

Chimel said:


> Et donc, Laurent, JClaudeK et Ancenis, vous ne diriez pas non plus "Je n'ai rien pu/voulu faire"?
> La seule différence selon moi est que _pouvoir_ et _vouloir_ ne se construisent pas avec la préposition _à_, contrairement à _réussir_.


Mais c'est une différence de taille qui change tout dans la nature, la syntaxe, et le comportement du groupe verbal. La comparaison ne me semble pas recevable.

Pouvoir et vouloir (on pourrait y ajouter devoir, et d'autres encore) sont des verbes modaux, qui se comportent comme des semi-auxiliaires, formant une unité syntaxique avec l'infinitif qui les suit (verbe modal qui indique la modalité de l'action + verbe recteur qui indique l'action réelle), donc un noyau verbal à part entière, alors que  "réussir à" est une construction intransitive appelant un complément indirect, ici un infinitif. Et dans ce cas, oui:
_Je n'ai rien pu faire_ est effectivement correct: la place de _rien _est logique, entre l'auxiliaire et le participe, puisque c'est un temps composé ( comme: _Je n'ai rien vu, Je n'ai rien compris_,...)_; _cependant_, rien _n'est pas le COD du verbe modal pouvoir, mais celui de faire, parce que pouvoir n'indique que la modalité de l'action, pas l'action elle-même, comme dit plus haut.
C'est plus facile à distinguer avec un verbe d'action plus expressif que faire:
_Je n'ai rien pu manger_: rien constitue évidemment l'objet de manger, et non de pouvoir. Mais il peut difficilement se placer avant son verbe, puisqu'il briserait le noyau verbal: _Je n'ai pu rien manger_. Pas impossible cependant, mais moins naturel assurément. Tout se passe comme si le participe réel était _pu manger_. 
Pour montrer de quoi _rien _dépend vraiment, faisons le test du passage au présent:
_Je ne peux rien faire/je ne peux rien manger_: là aussi, place logique de "rien, dans la dépendance de l'infinitif dont il est COD, donc avant. Rien pourrait-il être le COD de pouvoir, puisqu'il est tout aussi logiquement placé après lui à un temps simple ? Non, cela serait vrai dans la phrase _Je ne peux rien_, mais pouvoir employé seul est dans ce cas un verbe à part entière, non modal.


----------



## k@t

[…]

A l'instar d'autres intervenants de ce fil, je ne vois pas bien non plus pourquoi cette construction serait incorrecte.

_Il a réussi à enrayer le chômage, la pauvreté, la délinquance. _(II est super fort, le gars !)
_Il n’a réussi à enrayer ni le chômage, ni la pauvreté, ni la délinquance._
Bref_, Il n’a rien réussi à enrayer._

Voir par exemple *ici*. Et puis *là*, des exemples en contexte.

(Au fait _rien_ n’est pas COD de _réussir_, mais seulement de _enrayer_.)


----------



## Laurent2018

J'imagine donc que  "je ne suis rien parvenu à dire" ne vous choque pas?
Et, puisque c'est le même principe de construction: "je ne l'ai rien empêché de réussir" vous paraît correct? 
Je pense que "réussir à", "empêcher de" ou "parvenir à" appellent _un seul COD qui suit_, et non un deuxième qui précède.

Ceci étant, _n'en faisons pas une thèse_!


----------



## Chimel

Plus simplement, la structure de base est "ne rien réussir à [faire]" (l'exemple avec _enrayer_ est un cas spécifique qui peut fausser le jugement).

Ma position est que "Aujourd'hui, je n'ai rien réussi à faire" est une phrase parfaitement correcte. Je ne vois pas la différence avec une phrase telle que "je n'ai rien pu faire".


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> l'exemple avec _enrayer_ est un cas spécifique qui peut fausser le jugement


Mais c'est justement ce cas-là qui nous intéresse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois pas trop ce que le choix de l'infinitif viendrait changer quant à la correction de ce tour…

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi on ne pourrait pas dire _ne rien réussir à_, que ce soit avec _enrayer_ ou un autre verbe.

_Le propre des compositeurs médiocres n'est pas de n'avoir *rien réussi à* exprimer_ (D. Raymond, _Le Cas Mozart_, 2013).
_Je n'avais *rien réussi à* arracher de plus à Stefan_ (P. Briggs, _Les Liens du sang_, 2010).
_Il n'a *rien réussi à* en tirer_ (J.-Chr. Macquet, _Menaces sur l'Enduro_, 2009).
_culpabilité aussi de ne *rien réussir à* faire avec ces biens_ (S. Lippi, _Transgressions_, 2008)
_Bref, il n'a *rien réussi à* démontrer_ (E. Balibar, _Individualité, Causalité, Substance_, 1990).
_Elle n'a *rien réussi à* faire _(A. Challamel, _Quinzaine coloniale_, 1912).
_Je n'ai *rien réussi à* conclure de net_ (_Annales du Bureau des longitudes_, 1911).
_Les tragiques du dix-septième siècle n'ont *rien réussi à* mieux exprimer que l'amour_ (F. Godefroy, _Hist. de la litt. française_, 1877).


----------



## k@t

ancenis said:


> je rejoins Laurent2018 et JClaudeK à propos de l'incorrection de cette phrase.


Il est possible que ce soit vous qui ayez raison et nous tort, cela dit, je ne comprends pas l’argument grammatical des COD (cf. @ancenis et @Laurent2018 […]).
Il y a deux verbes, chacun a son complément - qui peuvent d’ailleurs être des COI, c’est justement le cas pour _empêcher qqn de_ et _parvenir à_ où _rien _est COI -, où est le problème ?
(Pour _réussir_, l’infinitif peut aussi bien être interprété comme un COI que comme un COD, puisque les deux constructions – directe et indirecte - sont possibles avec ce verbe.)
Après, il est possible que ce soit des constructions pas hyper usitées, ce qui pourrait les rendre à l’oreille de certaines personnes un peu étranges, voire agrammaticales.
Bien que des _Je n’ai rien réussi à faire de la journée_, _Je n’ai rien réussi à avaler_ ne me paraissent ni particulièrement rares, ni particulièrement étranges.
Est-ce davantage étrange avec _enrayer_ ? Bof, peut-être, parce que ce verbe serait moins employé que d’autres ?

Et sinon, pour ceux qui rejettent cette construction, les formes affirmative et avec la négation simple vous paraissent-elles acceptables, ou bien vous les refusez également ?


----------



## ancenis

k@t said:


> Il y a deux verbes, chacun a son complément [...] où est le problème ?


Deux verbes, d'accord (réussir et enrayer), mais chacun son complément ? Quel serait le complément de _enrayer _? Rien ? *Mais rien occupe dans la phrase la place de complément de a réussi*, pas de _enrayer_, je cite le TFLi:



> *Rem.* Place du mot _rien_; empl. comme compl. d'obj., se place apr. le verbe aux temps simples (_il ne dit rien_), *apr. l'auxil. aux temps comp. (il n'a rien dit)*, except. apr. le part. (_je n'ai jamais vu rien de tel_ ds Hanse_ Nouv._ 1983).* Dans la dépendance d'un inf., il précède celui-ci: sans rien dire.* Peut précéder ou suivre _en _ou_ y_: _ne rien y entendre; n'y rien entendre_ (le second est plus littér.).



Tout le problème est là en fait. Je pense que tout le monde est d'accord pour considérer _enrayer _comme le complément (direct ou indirect, peu importe) de _réussir_; mais ce _rien _? Il est dans une position de COD de _réussir_, entre l'auxiliaire et le participe, *alors qu'il n'est pas, par évidence de sens, le COD de réussir, mais de enrayer*: *il devrait donc se trouver juste avant son infinitif*. La phrase signifie bien: _je n'ai rien enrayé, malgré tous mes efforts, je n'ai pas réussi_, non ?
Voilà pourquoi je trouve cette construction bancale, n'en déplaise à tous les augustes auteurs cités plus haut. La correction d'une tournure ne se juge pas toujours à sa grande fréquence. Ici, la fréquence vient du fait qu'il est impossible de placer le COD devant son infinitif, mais que malgré tout la phrase a les apparences d'une phrase correcte, voire idiomatique, et est même parfaitement compréhensible. Compréhensible mais bancale, démentant la syntaxe correcte. L'ordre des mots, dans toutes les langues, ça compte. Il faut donc ruser et trouver une autre solution, comme celle de Laurent2018 dans le fil d'origine.

Donc par sa construction, _rien _est le COD de réussir; acceptons le fait qu'impose la syntaxe; mais alors quel est celui de _enrayer _? Je n'ai pas réussi à enrayer quoi ? Ne pensez-vous pas que pour avoir un sens, _enrayer _exige un complément ? Et que signifierait _ne réussir rien_ ici, suivi de _enrayer _tout court ?

Envisageons alors qu'un même COD pourrait l'être de deux verbes différents en même temps ? Ici, ce serait donc _ne rien réussir_ et _ne rien enrayer_ ? _Rien _serait alors COD d'un verbe principal et d'un infinitif lui-même complément du verbe principal ? Ce n'est plus bancale que serait la phrase, mais carrément tordue. Je ne parviens pas à trouver d'exemple d'un même COD pour deux verbes différents, l'un étant complément de l'autre; il y a bien le cas d'une coordination ou juxtaposition (..., _nous allions fêter, voir et complimenter l'armée française), _mais c'est très différent ici.


----------



## jekoh

ancenis said:


> *il devrait donc se trouver juste avant son infinitif*.


Pourquoi *juste* devant ? Le TLFi dit juste qu'il le précède.

On peut bien intercaler un autre mot, ou même plusieurs : _sans rien pouvoir lui dire._


----------



## k@t

ancenis said:


> Quel serait le complément de enrayer ?


_rien_ est le complément (direct ou indirect) de l’infinitif ; le bloc _infinitif + son complément_ est le complément (direct ou indirect) du verbe conjugué.

Je mets en clair ce que j’avais juste indiqué en lien dans le fil d’origine (rougi par moi).


> *2. Objet d’un infinitif dépendant d’un autre verbe*
> 
> Le pronom _rien_ COD d’un verbe à l’infinitif dépendant d’un autre verbe se place avant tous les autres pronoms qui dépendent de cet infinitif :
> 
> Je n’ose rien leur dire.
> Elle ne veut rien manger.
> Il ne va plus rien en rester.
> Anne ne peut rien lui en dire.
> Il ne sait rien faire.
> 
> Si le verbe dont dépend l’infinitif est à un temps composé, *le pronom rien COD se place après l’auxiliaire du verbe dont dépend l’infinitif* :
> 
> On n’a rien pu faire.
> Je n’ai rien osé lui dire.
> Anne n’a rien pu dire.
> Il n’a rien voulu leur dire.
> Il n’a rien su faire.


*source*


----------



## ancenis

k@t said:


> _rien_ est le complément (direct ou indirect) de l’infinitif ; le bloc _infinitif + son complément_ est le complément (direct ou indirect) du verbe conjugué.


On est bien d'accord (ma question était rhétorique), _rien _est COD de _enrayer_, et donc je répète que la place de _rien _que lui assigne la syntaxe est *avant *cet infinitif, et *pas entre *l'auxiliaire et le participe de l'autre verbe.
A cet égard, très amusant de constater que tous les exemples à l'appui de votre phrase rougie concernent (encore !) des verbes à valeur modale (vouloir dire, pouvoir faire, oser dire, pouvoir dire, savoir faire). Donc cette règle ne s'applique pas à notre phrase _J'ai réussi à enrayer_ où _enrayer _est un complément indirect et non un verbe recteur modalisé par _réussir_. Donc, voir la réponse qui suit, ou [le début de ce fil] où je m'en explique. En attendant, si on me le demandait, je réécrirais bien cette règle en:
_Si le verbe dont dépend l’infinitif est un verbe modal conjugué à un temps composé, le pronom rien COD se place après son auxiliaire._



jekoh said:


> Pourquoi *juste* devant ? Le TLFi dit juste qu'il le précède.
> On peut bien intercaler un autre mot, ou même plusieurs : _sans rien pouvoir lui dire._


C'est un peu jouer sur les mots, non ? L'exemple du TFLi est clair.
Quant à _pouvoir dire_, _pouvoir _est un semi-auxiliaire à valeur modale. Je me suis déjà expliqué sur sa combinaison avec rien dans l'autre fil, en réponse à Chimel qui avait fait la même remarque que vous. Décidément...
Et pour le pronom, cela va de soi: en présence d'un pronom personnel COI, l'ordre commun en français pronom COD (ici _rien_) + pronom COI + verbe s'applique, comme le montre la première liste d'exemples de k@t juste ci-dessus,  l'exemple du TFLi devient alors: sans rien lui dire.

Bon, je pense avoir à peu près épuisé toutes mes munitions, je vais laisser la place sur le front maintenant à mes camarades de troupe pour la prochaine offensive contre cette phrase, ou au contraire pour tenir la tranchée.


----------



## Laurent2018

En terme de construction, "il a réussi à ne rien enrayer" tient la route, mais malheureusement il s'y ajoute une connotation ironique.
Dommage.


----------



## k@t

ancenis said:


> La phrase signifie bien: _je n'ai rien enrayé, malgré tous mes efforts, je n'ai pas réussi_, non ?


Oui, tout comme,
_Elle n’a rien osé dire_ signifie : _Elle n’a rien dit, malgré tous ses efforts, elle n’a pas osé.
Il n’a rien voulu leur dire : Il ne leur a rien dit, malgré tous leurs efforts, il n’a pas voulu._
etc.

Je ne pense pas que cette construction ne concerne que les verbes modaux ou à valeur modale / aspectuelle.
Mais admettons que ce soit le cas, il se trouve que _(ne pas) réussir à faire X - _qui présuppose la tentative (avant de réussir ou pas à faire X, il faut avoir tenté de le faire) - introduit une modalité : on saisit le procès porté par l’infinitif à différents moments de sa progression, avec _essayer_ dans son « pendant », avec _réussir_ dans son « après » :

_Il a essayé d’enrayer X.
Il a réussi / échoué à enrayer X._

_Réussir à faire X_ introduit également une modalité implicative.


Quant au caractère unitaire de _modal + verbe infinitif _(« plein »), il est relatif, puisque dans plusieurs des exemples donnés par Kalmbach, tant l’objet de l’infinitif que l’infinitif sont pronominalisables, de la même façon que pour _réussir à + verbe infinitif_ (« plein ») :

*Est-ce qu’il a réussi à enrayer la délinquance ?*
_Oui il a réussi à l’enrayer.
Oui, il y a réussi / il l’a réussi_ (possiblement mieux avec la forme indirecte, et possiblement plus naturel avec _parvenir_ > _Il y est parvenu_).

*Est-ce que j’ai osé dire ma peine ?*
_Oui, j’ai osé la dire.
Oui, je l’ai osé._

*Est-ce qu’elle veut manger sa salade ?*
_Oui, elle veut la manger.
Oui, elle le veut._

*Est-ce qu’on peut / doit sauver la malade ?*
_Oui, on peut / on doit  la sauver.
Oui, on le peut / on le doit._

etc.

Avec ce type de verbes (semi-auxiliaires, (semi-)modaux, transparents, etc.), ce n’est en effet pas toujours possible :

*Est-ce qu’on vient de sauver la malade ?*
_Oui, on vient de la sauver.
*Oui, on le vient._

*Est-ce qu’on va sauver la malade ?*
_Oui, on va la sauver.
*Oui, on le va._

*La malade semble avoir repris des forces.*
_En effet, elle semble en avoir repris
*En effet, elle le semble.

*Est-ce qu'il a su préparer le repas ?*
Oui, il a su le préparer.
*Oui, il l'a su._

Mais tous les exemples de Kalmbach n'étant pas concernés par cette impossibilité, il n'est pas possible de les opposer – au moins sur ce point – à la phrase objet de ce fil.



Laurent2018 said:


> En terme de construction, "il a réussi à ne rien enrayer" tient la route


A priori, on ne dit pas la même chose :

*Il a essayé de ne rien enrayer, *
et il a réussi > _Il a réussi à ne rien enrayer_.
et il a échoué > _Il n’a pas réussi à ne rien enrayer_.

*Il a essayé de tout enrayer,*
et il a réussi > _Il a réussi à tout enrayer_.
et il a échoué – partiellement > _Il n’a pas réussi à tout enrayer_.
et il a échoué – totalement  > _Il n’a rien réussi à enrayer._


----------



## Laurent2018

K@t, je pense qu' Ancenis voulait simplement démontrer que "rien" est bien le COD d'enrayer...et non lancer une autre construction de phrase...


----------



## k@t

Laurent2018 said:


> K@t, je pense qu' Ancenis voulait simplement démontrer que "rien" est bien le COD d'enrayer..


Hmm, ça je pense que ça ne fait de doute pour personne. 
En tout cas, pas pour moi :


bibi said:


> _rien_ est le complément (direct ou indirect) de l’infinitif





bibi said:


> (Au fait _rien_ n’est pas COD de _réussir_, mais seulement de _enrayer_.)



Mais je venais justement de me connecter pour rajouter ceci :

Est-ce que vous accepteriez mieux, davantage, tout à fait : _Il n’a réussi à rien enrayer_ ?
Ça doit pouvoir se dire, mais à mon avis c’est archaïsant.

(À comparer avec par exemple : _Il n’a rien osé dire / Il n’a osé rien dire_.)


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, j'y avais pensé aussi, avec le même sentiment de "archaïquement" littéraire: en tous cas, cela me choque moins, probablement parce que "rien" est cette fois à sa place dans la phrase!


----------



## k@t

Laurent2018 said:


> probablement parce que "rien" est cette fois à sa place dans la phrase!



En français contemporain, ce n'est pas sa place. 
On verra si cette tournure convient également mieux à ancenis et JClaudeK.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> il se trouve que _(ne pas) réussir à faire X_ […] introduit une modalité


Je suis d'accord. Le sens de _réussir à, parvenir à_ est d'ailleurs assez proche de _pouvoir_.

On dit par exemple couramment : _Est-ce que tu *as pu* le joindre ?_ pour dire : _Est-ce que tu *as réussi* à le joindre ?_

D'ailleurs, à tous ceux qui rejettent la phrase d'origine, que diriez-vous de _être capable de_ ? Accepteriez-vous la phrase suivante ?

_Je n'ai rien été capable de faire._



Laurent2018 said:


> Oui, j'y avais pensé aussi, avec le même sentiment de "archaïquement" littéraire: en tous cas, cela me choque moins


Dois-je en conclure que couramment vous n'utilisez jamais _rien_ avec _réussir à_ suivi d'un infinitif ? Mais que dites-vous donc ? Employez-vous _quoi que ce soit_ à la place ?


----------



## Laurent2018

Non, j'utilise une litote: je n'ai pas réussi à faire, à dire grand-chose.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Est-ce que vous accepteriez mieux, davantage, tout à fait : _Il n’a réussi à rien enrayer_ ?
> Ça doit pouvoir se dire, mais à mon avis c’est archaïsant.


Oui, pour moi ça passe  mieux;  je ne le ressens pas du tout comme _archaïsant_.


----------



## ancenis

k@t said:


> il se trouve que _(ne pas) réussir à faire X_ […] introduit une modalité


Je ne saisis pas en quoi _réussir à_ _faire_ peut avoir une valeur modale; si vous voulez modaliser l'action indiquée par faire, c'est-à-dire signifier un engagement du locuteur à propos de sa réalisation, vous devez passez par un verbe modal, approprié au degré ou à la nature de cet engagement;  ce pourra être pouvoir faire, devoir faire, savoir faire, aller faire, faillir faire, risquer de faire, venir de faire, cesser de faire, commencer à faire, continuer à faire, être en train de faire, finir de faire, paraître faire, sembler faire, pour reprendre la liste canonique des modaux. Sinon, bien sûr, il est possible de moduler cette notion de réussite avec_ pouvoir_, par exemple, avec lequel _réussir à_ se combine d'ailleurs très bien sans produire de pléonasme:
_ Est-ce que tu as pu réussir à le joindre ?_


Maître Capello said:


> Je suis d'accord. Le sens de _réussir à, parvenir à_ est d'ailleurs assez proche de _pouvoir_.
> On dit par exemple couramment : _Est-ce que tu *as pu* le joindre ?_ pour dire : _Est-ce que tu *as réussi* à le joindre ?_


"Assez" proche, jusqu'à quel point ? _Est-ce que tu as pu le joindre ?_ met en jeu une possibilité matérielle de réaliser l'action, alors que_ Est-ce que tu as réussi à le joindre ?_ met davantage en jeu une capacité du sujet à réaliser l'action, mais bon, passons. Que _pouvoir _et _réussir à_ aient un sens proche ou pas n'a rien à voir avec la phrase qui fait l'objet de la discussion, où il n'est pas question de sémantique mais de syntaxe. Et sur le plan syntaxique, on ne peut pas faire comme si la préposition n'existait pas (voire début #12), alors que c'est en grande partie elle qui est à l'origine du problème de formulation, avec la difficile, voire impossible insertion de rien.




JClaudeK said:


> Oui, pour moi ça passe mieux; je ne le ressens pas du tout comme _archaïsant_.


Moi non plus.



Laurent2018 said:


> j'utilise une litote: je n'ai pas réussi à faire, à dire grand-chose.


Oui; ultime solution, la moins satisfaisante à mes yeux: sacrifier une partie du sens en suivant Maître Capello (réussir à = pouvoir), ce qui transformerait la phrase initiale ainsi:
_Aux affaires en 2013, [le syndicat] n’a rien pu enrayer pour les générations futures, au contraire_.


----------



## k@t

ancenis said:


> Je ne saisis pas en quoi _réussir à_ _faire_ peut avoir une valeur modale


Pour ma part, ça me semble assez clair, faute de savoir mieux vous l’expliquer, voici  - parmi d’autres - deux extraits d’ouvrages de linguistes :



*(source)*





*(source)*

L'expression de la modalité est un continuum, où les périphrases sont plus ou moins grammaticalisées et où les verbes conjugués sont plus ou moins désémantisés. À ce titre, il est évident que _réussir à + infinitif_ n’est pas la périphrase la plus grammaticalisée, ni le verbe auxiliant, modalisateur, pivot, ou quelle que soit la façon de le nommer, le plus désémantisé.

Ainsi, Sandrine Chevillon signale-t-elle que


> [l]a liste de ces auxiliaires n'est cependant pas fermée : si certains ont indiscutablement un statut comparable à avoir et être, d'autres possèdent un sens lexical qui les rapprochent plutôt d’un verbe ordinaire.


*source*


----------



## ancenis

k@t said:


> Pour ma part, ça me semble assez clair, [...] voici - parmi d’autres - deux extraits d’ouvrages de linguistes :


Ah la la, mais rien n'est moins clair au contraire, et depuis Aristote, on s'écharpe sur les limites de la modalité; qu'est-ce qui est modal ou pas ? Je ne veux pas me lancer dans une grande réfutation et brandir des contre-exemples, mais lisez simplement les pages 5 à 10 et la page 40 de votre source 2 (Gosselin), où il explique le clivage entre réductionnistes partisans d'une sémantique formelle de la modalité et l'approche élargie dont il se réclame.

Pour certains linguistes en effet, la modalité peut aller très loin, jusqu'à inclure tous les verbes, même sans marqueurs. votre autre source par exemple considère _bégayer _comme un verbe modal implicite puisque je cite _"il représente une modalité de parler de l'opérateur basique (parler d'une certaine manière)." _Voir p.8, où on donne d'autres exemples. A ce niveau, on peut donc considérer tout synonyme comme modal. Comme vous l'avez compris, je suis plutôt dans l'approche fonctionnelle plus restreinte héritée d'Emile Benveniste (oui, il faut bien que j'en cite un à moi quand même...). Trop de modalité tue la modalité pourrait-on dire.
Parce que finalement, c'est très facile de modaliser comme cela, on peut modaliser sans le savoir comme Monsieur Jourdain (un comble, puisque la modalité demande un investissement du locuteur sur son énoncé). Je peux inventer aussi des énoncés qu'on pourrait dire modaux, et sans me cantonner aux relations entre synonymes:
_- Que fait-il ?
- Il écrit._
Quelle valeur ? Simple assertion (en ce moment il tient un stylo et inscrit des caractères sur une feuille) ?, ou modalité, si le locuteur n'est plus dans le constat mais fait du verbe une propriété intrinsèque du sujet (_Il écrit_, au lieu de et en place de: _C'est un écrivain_) ? Les deux assurément selon le contexte_. _Et en voilà un à rajouter à la liste.



k@t said:


> faute de savoir mieux vous l’expliquer


Pour en revenir à réussir à vs pouvoir, moi je vais essayer d'expliquer plus précisément mon point de vue.

_Je réussis à faire mon exercice:_ constat d'un accomplissement de l'action, qui n'engage que la capacité du sujet par rapport à elle. Assertion simple, aucun marqueur de l'attitude du sujet par rapport à l'action. réussir est un constat que l'action se vérifie, une information.

_Je peux faire mon exercice:_ le modal _pouvoir _introduit une modalité marquant un degré de certitude (ici absolue) du sujet à propos de l'action (ce que les linguistes nomment une modalité épistémique) qui n'existe pas dans la première proposition. Le locuteur n'énonce pas seulement une affirmation, il exprime une attitude par rapport à l'action. Notez bien que la modalité ne concerne pas la réalisation de l'action elle-même (dans les deux phrases, elle ne fait aucun doute), mais elle donne une information sur la façon dont le locuteur envisage cette action.
Cette modalité est d'ailleurs ambigüe, et peut dépendre du contexte:
_Je peux faire mon exercice, si on m'aide: _la modalité est toujours épistémique, mais avec un degré de certitude infiniment moindre, le locuteur exprimant comme non-certaine la réalisation de l'énoncé, alors que: _Je réussis à faire mon exercice, si on m'aide_ fonctionne très mal, voire pas du tout, et exige pour se mettre en conformité avec la restriction au moins un conditionnel (_Je réussirais à faire mon exercice, si...)_ et c'est logique, l'assertion simple ne pouvant s’accommoder d'une restriction, le changement de mode verbal pallie l'absence du modal et vient à la rescousse. Le conditionnel peut s'ajouter certes au modal aussi dans la première phrase, mais ce n'est pas aussi nécessaire. Un indice de plus du (bon, je vais dire "discutable" pour ne pas froisser tout une armée d'honorables linguistes) caractère modal de réussir à.


----------



## k@t

Mais on est bien d’accord, les auteurs que j’ai cités ont une position médiane.
Vous, vous adoptez une position restreinte, pourquoi pas. Et oui bien sûr, les différentes approches sont défendables.


ancenis said:


> Je ne saisis pas en quoi _réussir à_ _faire_ peut avoir une valeur modale


Mais cette position n’empêche pas, ne devrait pas empêcher, sinon d’accepter du moins de saisir pourquoi on peut considérer que _réussir à_ a une valeur modale / aspectuelle (s’entend non selon une conception élargie, mais selon une conception médiane), a fortiori si on connait bien la question, ce qui semble être votre cas.



ancenis said:


> our en revenir à réussir à vs pouvoir, moi je vais essayer d'expliquer plus précisément mon point de vue.


Sans entrer dans le détail, parce que ça déborde du sujet, vous mélangez les torchons avec les serviettes : je vous parle modalité aspectuelle, vous m’opposez modalité aléthique. Si vous appliquez votre raisonnement à _Je commence à faire mon exercice_ (_commencer à_ qui fait partie de la liste « canonique » des modaux), vous devez conclure que _commencer à_ n’est pas un modal.
Bon, tout ça est certes intéressant, mais comme je l’ai dit précédemment, de toute façon, je doute fort que cette structure soit limitée aux modaux (version restreinte).

_Il n’a rien réussi à avaler.
Il n’a rien oublié d’acheter.
Il n’a rien cherché à savoir.
Il ne lui a rien demandé de faire._

me paraissent irréprochables. Dans l’usage, chaque fois que ce sera possible, on fera sans doute l’économie de l’infinitif. C'est possiblement une parmi les raisons qui rendent ces structures peu naturelles (du moins pour certains). Cette ellipse de l'infinitif est potentiellement faisable pour les phrases ci-dessus 2 et 4 :

_Il a encore oublié d'acheter un truc ?! ça lui arrive tout le temps !
Non, non, t'inquiète, il n'a rien oublié.

Je suis sûr qu'il lui a demandé de faire la vaisselle, la lessive, le repassage et de laver les vitres !
Ben non, il ne lui a rien demandé._

En revanche, elle n'est pas possible pour les 1 et 3 qui oh ! surprise sont considérées comme ayant une valeur modale par l’approche médiane.

_Alors, il a réussi à avaler quelque chose ?
*Non, il n'a rien réussi._
dans l'usage, sans doute se contentera-t-on - quand c'est possible - d'un simple _Non, rien_.

_Est-ce qu'il a cherché à savoir si blablabla ?
*non, il n'a rien cherché._


----------

